# Texturen...



## GoodFella (5. April 2001)

Mahlzeit!
Könnte mir vielleicht jemand mal ein paar tips oder tutorials geben für das Erstellen von Texturen 

Ich meine jetzt nicht diese Standardsachen wie Metall oder Rost und sowas...
Aber wie wär's denn mal mit einer feinen Holztextur (z.B. Rotbuche), oder geschliffenes Marmor.... 
Weil immer nur der Standard kann irgendwie nix...
(jedenfalls nicht auf Dauer)
Fänd' ich echt mal fein wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte!


----------



## Foresmir[LS] (17. April 2001)

Huhu 

Ich wäre dankbar, wenn mir jmd irgendwelche Links zu tutorials geben könnte, wo es ums herstellen von Texturen geht, egal ob simple oder professionelere!

Thx


----------



## <S> (17. April 2001)

*ola*

http://www.xerver.de

da gibts ein tutorial über sowas mein ich


----------



## Foresmir[LS] (18. April 2001)

Danköööööö


----------



## dr-click (22. April 2001)

Da habe ich ein bisschen was geschrieben:
Eine Holztüre erstellen
Feuergebilde erstellen
Haartexturen erstellen

- Vielleicht hilft euch das weiter...


----------



## milhouse (28. April 2001)

moin,
versuch es mal mit den in ps vorgegebenen aktionen, die holztexturen sehen nicht übel aus

cu milhouse


----------



## AleX (29. April 2001)

@GoodFella
also für eine realistisch aussehende Felswand findest du auf http://www.alex-ngd.de.lv ein 
recht gutes Tutorial(Stonemap), glaub ich!?
Ansonsten das Tut von dr.click zu der Holztür fand ich echt gut.
Hoffe dir helfen zu können.


----------

